# help asap baby kicked from nest



## blgreek08 (Sep 15, 2014)

i need help super fast. what do i do. a baby hatched. but they kicked her out of the nest box i found her on the bottom of the cage. thats like a 3 feet drop I'm surprised she is still alive. but what do i do. how do i care for her. i wasn't prepared for this at all. i don't want her to die

i need help asap. i have no idea what to do. i know i need like a tank and bedding and a light but what temps do i need. how do i feed her. how much do i feed her. I'm so upset and lost. i thought all the eggs were dead in shell because they started to change colors. 

y did they kick her out


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

First of all, just take a deep breath and relax. Panicing isn't going to help at all. Now, I don't personally know what temperatures you need, but I looked it up on Google and here's what I got:

"Lacking a commercial brooder or incubator, home-made brooders can easily be built. Place a clean, empty aquarium or shoe box on top of a heating pad set to “medium” for a make-shift brooder. Towels can be partially draped to create more insulation if needed. Watch that baby birds do not become over-heated, or they can suffer heatstroke and die. Cockatiel babies that are too hot have gaping, wide-open beaks, while opening their tiny wings away from their bodies in an effort to keep cool. Baby birds that are too cold shiver, are restless, cry, and are unable to sleep. A thermometer is an excellent tool to keep track of temperature". There's more information on that article, here's the link: http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-mag...er/baby-cockatiel-with-no-parent-feeding.aspx

The first and foremost priority is to get the baby warm. 

The parents most likely abandoned the baby because something was wrong with it. Parrots are not domesticated, and still retain their wild instincts. So, if a baby is not likely to make it, the parents will abandon it because they see it as a waste of food. It is possible to raise the baby despite this, but don't get _too_ attached. 

Hopefully, somebody with more experience will be able to post more information soon. Until then, *Get the chick warm!*.

Good luck!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Are you 100% sure it was tossed out? Has it been fed and looked after until now? How old is it? I had a 2 day old baby found on the bottom of the cage freezing, but the parents accepted it back like nothing happened. I think it get stuck to ones feathers and accidentally pulled out. I warmed him up and replaced him and he grew to be the best bub of the clutch.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear that  I hope the baby makes it, please keep us updated!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=6140 here is a hand feeding guide

I would call your local vet and see if they know how to hand feed and can show you how to do it. Or a local breeder.


----------



## blgreek08 (Sep 15, 2014)

thank you everyone. i talked to the breeder closest to me. sadly thats about 3ish hours away. she gave me a way to trick them into taking her back into the nest. i did give her one feeding and heated her back up but now that i got them to take her back in she is doing fantastic. he peep is growing louder slowly even in just 24 hours and they are always watching her and loving on her. 

im super excited and i appreciate all the advice and help. i was really freaking out.

ill post pics soon


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

blgreek08 said:


> thank you everyone. i talked to the breeder closest to me. sadly thats about 3ish hours away. she gave me a way to trick them into taking her back into the nest. i did give her one feeding and heated her back up but now that i got them to take her back in she is doing fantastic. he peep is growing louder slowly even in just 24 hours and they are always watching her and loving on her.
> 
> im super excited and i appreciate all the advice and help. i was really freaking out.
> 
> ill post pics soon


That is great news! If the parents accepted the chick back, it most likely accidentally fell out of the nest. Keep us updated!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's wonderful news! Very lucky chick!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Very lucky indeed ! All the best X x


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Very scary. I'm glad (s)he's ok.


----------

